

Please critique my weekend project - secos
http://whatcrackin.com

======
hailpixel
1) What am I looking at? A brief one liner would be nice.

2) Took a while for the first tweet to pop in. A simple "wait" prompt would
provide ample user feedback.

3) Color code the pins to the tweets on the left hand side. That would be a
simple but effective UI improvement.

All-in-all, nice work for a weekend!

~~~
secos
excellent points. thanks!

------
matthijs
Looks cool. However I don't see anything in any of the places (no pins and I'm
not sure what it is suppose to do)?

So some more info would be appreciated

~~~
secos
Yeah. I was kinda hoping people actually used Twitter's geolocation service a
bit more than they do and it would just be obvious. Austin is pretty decent
today, with the first tweet usually one popping up within a minute.

Agree it could be more descriptive. I got to this point and it was working
well so I deployed. (Thats a feature, right?) Any thoughts on how to explain
whats happening that wouldn't interfere with the page structure too much?

~~~
adam-_-
Maybe a "first time here? Check the FAQ" flash message like the stackoverflow
sites?

I had no idea what was going on or meant to happen.

~~~
Roridge
An "about" would have been cool... but by the time I had realised there wasn't
one, I was about to close and a tweet popped up and it was immediately
obvious.

Neat site.

------
Sukotto
It looks cool enough, but I'm a little unclear what it's doing. Mapping your
twitter friends? Is there something else here that I'm just not getting?

~~~
secos
its posting any geotagged tweet in those cities.

------
crux_
A very closely related / similar idea:

<http://austin.vicarious.ly/>

------
secos
node.js + twitter streaming api + comet + google maps

